
New Alienware Product Line Has 6th Gen CPUs and 64 GB RAM - ClassyPuff
http://techfrag.com/2016/06/15/new-alienware-product-line-6th-gen-cpus-64-gb-ram/
======
ClassyPuff
So, What do you think about it.... Alienware is a nice one Gaming laptop i
have used but still the Problem is there for weired fan sound!!!!

